# DVD-Laufwerk wird nicht mehr erkannt



## neomon (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mein MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-845S funktioniert nicht mehr. Es wird weder vom Bios noch in Windows XP in irgendeiner Weise erkannt.

Es macht allerdings ganz normale Ladegeräusche und die LED blinkt auch des Öfteren orange. 

Das komische daran ist, dass es bis gestern noch einwandfrei funktioniert hat...

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen bin für jeden Tipp dankbar 

Andreas


----------

